# Hacer feliz a una dama prendedor con LED´s



## Dr Caos (Ago 29, 2007)

Verán damas y caballeros, eL motivo de este tema es algo interesante.

Las ciencias pueden ser increibles medios para crear belleza y como medio para aprender electrónica y además hacer feliz a una dama en el proceso requiero de ustedes, esto es básico. Muy básico. Les gustará regalarlo o recibirlo.

Lo que deseo es hacer en una fenólica un cursi corazón (la dama en cuestión es en extremo romántica y vamos... vale la pena ser cursi por ella) decorarla y colocarle leds que parpadearán en toda la periferia. Para esto tengo entendido que necesito hacer que la corriente sea alterna, así podré seleccionar cuales leds se encenderán y cuales no, ya que de ser contínua esto no parpadeará.

Imagino debo de conectar en paralelo todos los leds con su respectiva resistencia (les recuerdo. Soy Nuevo, apenas acabo de descubrir que es un material N y que es un material P) y que la corriente alterna los hará parpadear bellamente.

¿Existe algún integrado para lograr esto? Por cierto, hace tiempo armé un dispositivo que convierte la C.C. en C.A. no recuerdo el diagrama. ¿Alguien sabe como se llama este dispositivo?

Saludos.


----------



## ars (Ago 29, 2007)

lo que armaste fue un oscilador.

Puedes usar un monton de cosas para lograr esta oscilacion, transistores, compuertas, ao, integrados(coomo el 555), busca en el foro que encontraras mucho, en especial de este ultimo.


----------



## totung (Ago 29, 2007)

Chekate este circuito el primero no se si flashee toda la estrella al mismo tiempo o uno por uno    tengo otros por si te interesa pero no los he probado son circuitos que he ido bajando de internet kuidate man y suerte kon la dama...!!!

P.D. te lo pongo en pasos asi komo me lo pasaron a mi


----------



## Randy (Ago 29, 2007)

creo que no es nesesario que seas tan explicito??. es solo un comentario. 

no he revisado lo que postearon los camaradas, 
espero no estar repitiendo información.

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/games/001/index.html

solo es la idea, puedes agregar cuantos leds o ISDs te convenga.... bueno estoy exagerando
mucho, como ya lo dijeron: suerte con la Dama.


----------



## Power (Ago 29, 2007)

Podes usar unos led especiales llamados led destellador, los cuales poseen en su interior un circuito oscilador y un circuito de polarizacion del led (si estuviste viendo materiales tipo P y N habras leido que es necesario polarizarlo de manera especial ya sea un led o un transistor o cualquier otros dispositivos con junturas pn).Si bien son un poco mas caros que los led comunes te vas ahorrar mucho trabajo ya que solo los tenes que conectar en paralelo y colocarles un fuente de 9V que puede ser una bateria comun en tu caso, y los led destellaran solos.Espero que te sirva y Suerte


----------



## Dr Caos (Ago 29, 2007)

Son todos muy generosos al desearme suerte con esta dama.
Podrán apreciar que somos hombres de ciencia, disfrutamos del movimiento de los electrones. Tenemos cultura y el deber de hacer que los hombres inteligentes superen a aquellos patanes que solamente disfrutan de las virtudes de una dama de forma absurda (es mejor conquistarla con foquitos, cenas y demás cosas hahaha)

No me saldré más del tema. Somos geniales entre muchas cosas por saber electrónica.
Gracias por compartir su sabiduría, les comentaré varios de mis resultados.


----------



## hk-4395 (Mar 25, 2009)

hola a todos nuevamente, toda la tarde he estado haciendo el diseño del circuito impreso del proyecto del corazón con leds.

Ahí les subo el esquematico, la duda que tengo es a la hora de pasarlo a la board.

me quedan unas pistas superpuestas... quien me podría ayudar o alguna idea del impreso?...

Gracias

Ahí les dejo el .shc

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## mabauti (Mar 25, 2009)

deshabilita el layer 1 (top > N/A) al momento de hacer el ruteo


----------



## AKILES21 (Jun 1, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y tambien estube intentando hacer el corazon con leds ya tengo todos los materiales pero lo unico que me falta es como quedaria el grafico del circuito en la placa yo no lo se distribuir ahi, pero si entiendo las conexiones de los componentes. y me fije arriba que tenes un archivo adjunto (no el esquematico) que creo es el diseño en la placa pero no lo puedo abrir porque no se con que tipo de programa se habre el ".shc"
Se que es una pregunta que llega un año y meses despues pero si me podes o pueden ayudar muchisimas gracias desde ya y disculpas por las molestias!!!


----------



## leomedi94 (Oct 4, 2011)

hola necesito como queda el circuito impreso en la plaqueta de atraz x favor


----------



## nicolas (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahi les dejo el pcb que yo hice... a mi me funciono queda muy lindo el corazon parpadeante... el tamaño de la placa es de 70 x 70 mm y esta listo para hacerlo por el metodo de la plancha... espero les guste saludos


----------



## leomedi94 (Oct 10, 2011)

muchas pero muchas gracias


----------



## hk-4395 (Oct 11, 2011)

Muchisimas gracias... te pasaste che


----------



## Elizabethcm (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## gustavo01 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cordial Saludo , que buen proyecto quiero hacer una pregunta y me excusan la inesperiencia, como haces para darle la figura de corazon al circuito en pcb, muchas gracias .


----------



## Elizabethcm (Nov 2, 2011)

ando en las mismas muevo los componentes y no me queda bien me queda con bastantes puentesitos....lo ando simulando en proteus...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 2, 2011)

Yo hice un corazon de leds, pero con un efecto que a mi parecer es mas bonito. Se encienden y se apagan gradualmente, como un fade in y fade out, queda muy bien, se lo recomiendo. 

www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/aporte-encendido-apagado-gradual-leds-53648/

Un saludo


----------



## jesustoural (Feb 13, 2012)

Hola a tod@s os dejo un circuito en formato .pcb  para nuestras chic@s, funciona con los latidos del corazon tal cual,  jejeje...Un saludo!


----------



## viruzito21 (Dic 13, 2012)

nicolas dijo:


> Ahi les dejo el pcb que yo hice... a mi me funciono queda muy lindo el corazon parpadeante... el tamaño de la placa es de 70 x 70 mm y esta listo para hacerlo por el metodo de la plancha... espero les guste saludos



olle carnal una pregunta, en el diagrama no se ve las patas positivo negativo de los leds, y por eso tengo duda espero me ayudes


----------



## 1024 (Dic 13, 2012)

viruzito21 dijo:


> olle carnal una pregunta, en el diagrama no se ve las patas positivo negativo de los leds, y por eso tengo duda espero me ayudes



Hola, fijate de la imagen del lado derecho la cara de componentes, ahi se ve el acomodo de los leds


----------



## viruzito21 (Dic 14, 2012)

1024 dijo:


> Hola, fijate de la imagen del lado derecho la cara de componentes, ahi se ve el acomodo de los leds



Perdona mi ignorancia, apenas soy nuevo en esto, ya me fije como dices, pero no me ubico bien que parte es positiva y negativa


----------



## 1024 (Dic 14, 2012)

viruzito21 dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia, apenas soy nuevo en esto, ya me fije como dices, pero no me ubico bien que parte es positiva y negativa



Hola, fijate que la marca de los leds no es completamente circular sino que tiene un corte ese es el negativo


----------



## viruzito21 (Dic 14, 2012)

1024 dijo:


> Hola, fijate que la marca de los leds no es completamente circular sino que tiene un corte ese es el negativo



ok gracias una ultima pregunta, 
como dije recien entre a electronica pero corrigueme si me equivoco

en el diagrama:
el 22uF es un capacitor?
BC547B es un transistor?
y cuanto voltaje ay que ponerle al circuito?

muchas gracias



1024 dijo:


> Hola, fijate que la marca de los leds no es completamente circular sino que tiene un corte ese es el negativo



Ok, 
una ultima pregunta,

Corrigueme si me equivoco pero..
en el diagrama el 22uF es un capacitor?
el BC547B es un transistor?
Y cuanto voltaje se le pone al circuito?
Muchas gracias


----------



## BKAR (Dic 14, 2012)

viruzito21 dijo:


> ....
> Ok,
> una ultima pregunta,
> 
> ...



estas en lo correcto..

ahora con el voltaje...
el astable es como la imagen...







disculpa si talvez no entiendes el circuito.
pero como no puso el diagrama.
el circuito es casi similar al del mensaje 7

solo que en vez de usar un LED, puso muchos mas.
revisando el PCB---->>  (+)---LED---LED---LED---LED----1.2K----Colector   asi esta!!
entonces estimo que con una bateria de 9v andaria bien. aunque con los cálculos debería ser un poco mas que eso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Voy a ser el primero en publicar algo "Navideño"* 



​

Este es un pequeño adorno para poner en la punta de árbol.
Funciona con música ambiente (Micrófono Electret) o una señal de audio mediante cable.
Es un juego de luces secuencial, los picos de SPL hacen avanzar el contador CD4017 encendiendo distintos grupos de LED´s







​
Si la Navidad "No es lo tuyo", el esquema te puede servir como para un audiorrítmico distinto a lo habitual.


.


----------

